

Top Colleges for Entrepreneurship - ajkates
http://www.entrepreneur.com/topcolleges/

======
ajkates
Whether entrepreneurship can truly be taught or not is debatable. Still,
there's no question that certain schools better nurture an entrepreneurial
attitude.

I couldn't help but notice the statistics for these schools, though. I
presently attend Cornell University, and have a hard time believing that these
schools would be better suited for an entrepreneur. 30 entrepreneurship
courses? Cornell has over 200, including more than 30 geared toward web
entrepreneurship alone. No less than two of my friends' teams here were given
YC interviews. My courses for next semester include "Internet Strategy,"
"Networks" (taught by the legendary Jon Kleinburg), "Entrepreneurship and
Personal Enterprise," and "Psychology of Social Computing."

In any case, a college education is by no means necessary to be a successful
entrepreneur. In many cases, an entrepreneur's time can be better spent
working on a startup than attending school. I'm rather surprised though, with
how instrumental my education has been to my startup, and how helpful the
resources of a college campus have been. No amount of education can replace
experience, but I know that what I've learned will serve me well when I begin
to work on my startup full time.

